# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه امام صادق علیه السلام

## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشگاه امام صادق علیه السلام*  تاريخچه دانشگاه امام صادق عليهالسلام
دانشگاه  امام صادق عليه  			السلام که حاصل نيت الهي و همت والاي جمعي از بزرگان و  انديشمندان حوزه  			و دانشگاه است، در طول بيش از ربع قرن فعاليت علمي،  آموزشي و پژوهشي  			کارنامهاي  			بسيار درخشان از خود برجاي گذاشته است.  موفقيت دانش آموختگان اين  			دانشگاه در مراکز علمي و پژوهشي داخل و خارج  کشور بهترين گواه بر اين  			مدعاست.
دانشگاه  امام صادق عليه  			السلام در سال 1361 شمسي مقارن با سالروز ولادت حضرت  محمد مصطفي (صلي  			الله عليه و آله و سلم) و امام صادق(عليه السلام) به  رياست حضرت آيت  			الله مهدوي کني  ، شاگرد و يار ديرين حضرت امام خميني  (ره)                                                 تشكيل شد. 			هيات  موسس اين دانشگاه  			از ميان شخصيتهايي چون حضرت آيه الله خامنه اي " دام  ظله العالي" و  			حضرات آيات مشكيني، مهدوي كني، اميني، امامي كاشاني و  ... بودند. 			
دانشگاه در ابتدا با در سه  			 رشته معارف اسلامي و تبليغ (الهيات)، معارف اسلامي و علوم سياسي، معارف  		 	اسلامي و اقتصاد، در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد پيوسته، آغاز به كار كرد.  			 گروهي از جوانان متعهد و مستعد كشور از همان سالهاي آغاز تاسيس، براي  			 تحصيل به اين دانشگاه وارد شدند. دانشگاه امام صادق عليه السلام به  			 دنبال گسترش رشته هاي تحصيلي و بالا بردن كيفيت و كميت آموزشي خود، در  			 سال 1369 دو رشته ديگر " معارف اسلامي و مديريت" و " معارف اسلامي و  			 حقوق" را در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد به مجموعه رشتههاي موجود اضافه نمود.  			 در سال 1371 دورههاي مقطع دكتري در اين دانشگاه در چهار رشته الهيات،  			 علوم سياسي، علوم اقتصادي، و فرهنگ و ارتباطات تاسيس شد و در سال 1382  			 ششمين رشته در مقطع کارشناسي ارشد پيوسته تحت عنوان «معارف اسلامي و  			 فرهنگ و ارتباطات» ايجاد گرديد.
اين دانشگاه  علاوه بر  			رشتههاي کارشناسي ارشد پيوسته داراي رشتههاي کارشناسي ارشد  ناپيوسته  			نيز ميباشد که تاکنون دو رشته «انديشههاي سياسي در اسلام»  وابسته به  			دانشکده معارف اسلامي و علوم سياسي و «تاريخ تشيع» وابسته به  دانشکده  			معارف اسلامي و فرهنگ و ارتباطات تاسيس و دانشجو گرفته است.  
دانشگاه  به ايجاد و گسترش  			دورههاي  			دکتري در رشتههاي  			مختلف اهتمام  فراوان دارد و در حال حاضر دورههاي  			دکتري علوم اقتصادي (با گرايشهاي  	 		اقتصاد رياضي، اقتصاد پولي و ...) الهيات و معارف اسلامي (با گرايشهاي  	 		فقه و اصول، فلسفه و کلام و قرآن و حديث) علوم سياسي(با گرايشهاي  			 انديشه سياسي اسلام، مطالعات سياسي جهان اسلام، مطالعات ايران و جامعه  			 شناسي سياسي)،فرهنگ و ارتباطات، حقوق (با گرايشهاي  خصوصي و جزا ) در  			 اين دانشگاه داير ميباشد.  			تعداد دانشجويان و دانش آموختگان دوره دکتري  120 نفر است که اين عدد  			غير از صدها  			تن دانشآمـوختگاني  			است که  دوره دکـتري خـود را در ديگر دانشگاههاي  			داخل و خارج کشور گذراندهاند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

بيانيه رسالت دانشگاه دانشگاه  امام صادق            عليه السلام به عنوان يك دانشگاه اسلامي غير دولتي،            در مجموعه آموزش            عالي كشور براي آموزش و توسعه دانش  بشري مبتني برغايت گرائي آفرينش،           آموزه هاي وحياني و معارف و  علوم اسلامي پايه گذاري شده و براين باور است            كه درتعاليم اسلام  و مكتب امام صادق عليه السلام كه تبلور ناب آن مي باشد،           ظرفيت و  جامعيتي نهفته است كه با كشف، تبيين و كاربردي كردن آن،           مي             توان درعلوم و فنون بشري به ويژه علوم انساني / اجتماعي تحولي عظيم  پديد            آورد و درپرتو آن عالمان شايسته و فرهيخته تربيت كرد .
دانشگاه  برمبناي            اصول و ارزشهاي اسلامي، علم را نوري خدايي،            سرمايه اي والا ومايه كمال            و تعالي انسانهاي مستعد و مهذب مي  داند و معتقد است كه تعليم و تعلم            همراه با تهذيب نفس، درراستاي  حركت انبياء الهي عليهم السلام و مهمترين            رسالت انسان است و  تنها باالهي شدن انگيزه ها و هدفها و توام شدن علم و            عمل، نقش  حقيقي علم در جامعه بشري ايفا خواهد شد .
دانشگاه  دور ماندن            حوزه هاي علميه و دانشگاهها را ازمعارف يكديگر،  خسارت جبران ناپذيري براي            جامعه اسلامي مي داند و به عنوان يكي  از جلوه هاي عيني پيوند حوزه و            دانشگاه برآن است تا بابهره مندي  از دستاوردها و همكاري نخبگان اين دو            مركز علمي، دانش  آموختگاني دين محور،           آگاه به زمان و متعهد به آرمانها             و ارزشهاي اسلام ناب محمدي صلي الله عليه و آله و سلم تربيت كند و             درراستاي تعليم و تبليغ معارف اسلام و اهل بيت عليهم السلام الگويي  نوين            ارائه داده و در نظام آموزش عالي و اداره امور جامعه  اسلامي تحولي اساسي            ايجاد كند. 
دانشگاه براي تحقق            اهداف وارتقاي مستمر كيفيت خود توجه جدي به موارد زير را ضروري مي داند :

 جذب  نخبگان : انتخاب دانشجويان برجسته و              با استعداد از نظر  اخلاقي و علمي، استادان عالم،             مومن و مهذب داراي               استقلال فكري . تقويت ايمان و غيرت  ديني،             رشد اخلاق              اسلامي و تهذيب نفس ازراههايي  مانند ايجاد فضاي سالم اعتقادي واخلاقي و              ارائه آموزه ها و  الگوهاي عملي  اصلاح و ارتقاء مستمر و  توسعه برنامه ها              و محتواي آموزشي، پژوهش محور كردن آموزشها،              كارآمد كردن برنامه ها و              دروس و تاسيس دوره هاي  آموزشي جديد درراستاي اهداف و براساس نياز سنجي              از جامعه  خصوصا" درمقاطع تحصيلات تكميلي . تقويت  پژوهش به ويژه در جهت تحقق نظامهاي              معرفتي برپايه تعاليم  اسلام,گسترش مرزهاي علوم اسلامي و تحقيقات ميان              رشته اي بين  علوم اسلامي و علوم انساني / اجتماعي و ارائه دستاوردهاي              آن .   رشد فزاينده علمي از راههايي مانند  تقويت              فضاي برخوردار از نشاط، انگيزه،             خلاقيت و  آزاد انديشي علمي، دانش              پژوهي، ترويج روحيه نقادي،              انتقاد پذيري و رسيدن به تفاهم، ايجاد              بنيه لازم براي كسب  مدارج علمي بالاتر و تسهيل دستيابي به منابع علمي و              اطلاعات . ارتقاء  كيفيت مديريت دانشگاه باتوجه به              مقتضيات و تحولات علمي،  اجتماعي و فناوري،             تقدم كيفيت بر كميت برون               دادها، مشاركت دانشگاهيان و تخصيص بهينه امتيازات و تسهيلات برپايه               اهداف و نظام ارزشيابي . تنظيم و  تقويت مستمر ارتباط باساير مراكز              علمي، به ويژه مراكز علمي  همسو و استفاده كنندگان از خدمات و              دستاوردهاي دانشگاه شامل  مراكز علمي حوزوي و دانشگاهي،             نهادها و              دستگاههاي  نظام جمهوري اسلامي ايران، عموم مردم ايران اسلامي و              كشورهاي  اسلامي و ساير كشورهاي جهان . استفاده  از فناوريهاي جديد براي بالا              بردن سرعت، دقت و كارآمدي آموزش  و پژوهش و تسهيل ارتباطات علمي،             باتوجه به مقتضيات و نيازهاي  جامعه، بااين تاكيد كه فناوري همواره نقش              ابزاري براي تحقق  رسالت دانشگاه داشته باشد . متعهد  بودن دانش و دانشگاهيان درقبال              عدالت، حرمت و كرامت انساني،              حفظ نعمتهاي الهي و محيط زيست و مشكلات              و آلام  بشري .  متعهد بودن دانش و دانشگاهيان  درقبال              افزايش انسجام اجتماعي، برادري،             محبت،  نظم اجتماعي،             وجدان كار، تعهد پذيري و كاهش و رفع مشكلات جامعه  از راههايي مانند بررسي مستمر              نيازها و تغيير و تحولات  اجتماعي، كاربردي كردن تحقيقات بنيادي،             ارايه راهكارهاي علمي و  عملي براي برطرف كردن نيازهاي متنوع،             متحول و               فزاينده جامعه، مقابله با تهاجمات فكري و فرهنگي از موضع تفكر اسلامي،              هدايت جامعه به سمت خوداتكايي و افزايش مشاركت مردم در اعتلاي نظام               اسلامي.
دانشگاه امام  صادق            عليه السلام به عنوان اولين دانشگاه اسلامي در ايران و  برآمده از انقلاب            اسلامي، پيروي از ولايت فقيه را درامتداد  پيروي از پيامبر اكرم صلي الله            عليه و اله و سلم و ائمه اطهار  عليهم السلام يكي ازمباني اساسي خود            دانسته و علاوه بر آن،  تركيب خاص هيات امناء و هيات علمي ( متشكل از            فرهيختگان حوزه و  دانشگاه ) مديريت عالي، معتبر،           نافذ و باثبات و ايجاد             فضاي مناسب جهت بروز استعدادها و توانمنديهاي زنان درمديريت دانشگاهي را             از مزيتهاي خود مي داند و در مقابل مقام معظم رهبري،            وزارت علوم، تحقيقات و فناوري و هيات امناء جامعه الامام الصادق عليه  السلام پاسخگو            است .
دانشگاه بار  اصلي            تحقق رسالت خود را بردوش اعضاء هيات علمي و مديران خود  دانسته و دراين            راستا مشاركت دانشجويان و كاركنان اداري شايسته،  كارآمد و سازگار با            شرايط دانشگاه را ضروري مي داند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*معماری منحصر به فرد دانشگاه*  *
*



محل   فعلی دانشگاه با مساحتی حدود نه هکتار، در دهه پنجاه شمسی توسط دکتر   منوچهر اقبال (نخست وزیر رژيم پهلوی در سالهای 36-39 و مدیرعامل شرکت ملی   نفت ايران 42-56) و از درآمدهای شرکت نفت برای تأسيس مرکز مطالعات مديريت   ایران وابسته به دانشگاه هاروارد آمريکا خريداری شده است و از سال 1970 کار   ساخت اين مرکز توسط مهندس نادر اردلان آغاز گرديد.

 
      آبراههاي باغ فين كاشان               آبراههاي محوطه اصلي دانشگاه
  
 معماری  ساختمانهای دانشگاه ترکیبی است الهامگرفته از معماری مدرسهها و باغهای   تاریخی کشور که فضايي آرام و هماهنگ با نيازهای علمی دانشجويان را فراهم   میکند. محوطه اصلی دانشگاه با الهام از محوطه اصلی مدرسه چهارباغ اصفهان   طراحی شد و به سبک باغ فين آبراههایی در سرتاسر اين محوطه در نظر گرفته   شده است. محل سکونت دانشجويان (که البته امروزه به محيط اداری تبديل شده   است) برداشتی است از بخشهایی از عمارت هشت بهشت اصفهان که به صورت يک شش   ضلعی طراحی شده است.
 در  مرکز اين محوطه  ساختمان بلندی قرار دارد که به عنوان کتابخانه مورد  استفاده قرار میگرفته  است هرچند امروزه به جهت افزایش تعداد کتابها و  ديگر اسناد علمی، کتابخانه  به محل ديگری منتقل شده است و اين ساختمان  کاربرد ديگری دارد. ساختمان  مديريت دانشگاه نيز به گونهای تعبيه شده است  که اشراف کاملی به محوطه اصلی  دانشگاه داشته باشد. سرتاسر اين محوطه نيز  پوشيده از گونههای مختلف گياهی  است که نشاط و طراوت فراوانی را به ارمغان  میآورد. ساخت اين مجموعه از  سال 1970 تا 1974 در دو فاز به سرانجام رسيد.

 
  يكي از تالارهاي همايش دانشگاه - عكس مربوط به پيش از انقلاب سال 1974 (برگرفته از سايت دانشگاه هاروارد) با   توجه به محدودیت دورههای برگزار شده در مرکز سابق، گنجایش کلاسها و   اقامتگاههای آن تنها به حدود صد نفر میرسيد و دورههای آن حدود شصت تا صد   نفر دانشجو داشت. با توجه به نيازهای دانشگاه، اين امکانات اندک به نظر   میرسيد لذا به تدريج تعدادی کلاس، اقامتگاه، سالن غذاخوری، مسجد و  تعدادی  ساختمان اداری با همان سبک معماری توسط مرحوم مهندس مظلوم به آنها  اضافه  شد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*تأسيس پرديسها، دانشکدهها و رشتهها*  در   آغاز تأسيس عدهای از جوانان مستعد و انقلابی با شور و اشتياق علمآموزی   قدم در اين محيط علمی نهادند درحاليکه هنوز تکليف مدرک و مقاطع تحصيلی و   حتی ميزان واحدها و رشتههای اين مرکز علمی به دقت روشن نبود. شور   دانشاندوزی آنها را بر اين داشته بود که بیتوجه به اين مسائل و برای   آشنايي با علوم حوزوی در کنار علوم انسانی روز دنيا، پا در رکاب گذاشته و   دانش خود را برای آينده نهضت اسلامی و تبليغ معارف الهی توشه راه کنند. لذا   اين دانشجويان در سالهای نخست تنها به تحصيل دروس حوزوی و معارف اسلامی   به علاوه آموزش زبانهای عربی و انگليسی میپرداختند.
اما   پس از مدتی در سال 1365 با همت مسؤولين دانشگاه برنامههای درسی تدوين شد و   دانشجويان در سه رشته «معارف اسلامي و تبليغ»، «معارف اسلامي و علوم   سياسي»، «معارف اسلامي و اقتصاد» دستهبندی شدند و به مطالعه دروس تخصصی   رشته خود نيز پرداختند. از آنجا که با ترکيب دروس معارف اسلامی با رشتههای   تخصصی، حجم دروس هر رشته به حدود 250 واحد میرسيد، تصميم بر اين شد تا به   جای مقطع کارشناسی، اين رشتهها در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد پیوسته ارائه شوند؛   امری که تاکنون نيز ادامه دارد. تا مدتی اين رشتهها بيشتر به نحو متمرکز   از سوی دانشگاه اداره میشد اما در سال 1367 هريک از آنها تبديل به   دانشکدههای مستقلی شد.
مسؤولین   دانشگاه که بيشتر به توسعه کيفي دانشگاه میاندیشيدند با مطالعه و دقت   فراوان، در سال 1369 دو رشته ديگر «معارف اسلامي و مديريت» و «معارف اسلامي   و حقوق» را در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد پیوسته به مجموعه رشتههاي موجود   افزودند. با توجه به برخی مشکلات و ناهمخوانی دروس در رشته «معارف اسلامی و   تبليغ» با برنامههای مرسوم درسی در سطح کشور اين رشته به «الهيات، معارف   اسلامی و ارشاد» تغيير نام داد و در سه گرايش فلسفه و کلام، علوم قرآن و   حديث و فقه و مبانی حقوق دانشجو پذيرفت.
پس  از  ده سال از تأسيس دانشگاه، در سال 1371 برای نخستين بار در چهار رشته   الهيات، علوم سياسي، علوم اقتصادي، و فرهنگ و ارتباطات در مقطع دكتري   دانشجو پذیرش شد. 
دانشجويان  دوره دکتری فرهنگ و  ارتباطات که خود دانشآموختگان کارشناسی ارشد رشته  «معارف اسلامی و تبليغ»  دانشگاه بودند، پس از پايان دوره دکتری خود اقدام  به تأسيس همين رشته در  مقطع کارشناسی ارشد پیوسته کردند لذا در سال 1382  دانشکدهای تحت عنوان  «معارف اسلامي و فرهنگ و ارتباطات» ايجاد گرديد.
اين   دانشگاه علاوه بر رشتههاي کارشناسي ارشد پيوسته، داراي مجوزهای لازم در   رشتههاي کارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته نيز ميباشد. در اين مقطع تاکنون دو رشته   «انديشههاي سياسي در اسلام» وابسته به دانشکده معارف اسلامي و علوم سياسي و   «تاريخ تشيع» وابسته به دانشکده معارف اسلامي و فرهنگ و ارتباطات   راهاندازی شده است. 
در  سال 1369 دانشگاه دست به کار تأسیس واحد مستقلی برای تحصيل بانوان شد.  پرديس خواهران دانشگاه امام صادق علیه السلام  در بدو تأسيس دارای رشتههای  الهيات و معارف اسلامی (با گرایشهای فلسفه و  کلام اسلامی، فقه و اصول) و  زبان و ادبيات عرب در مقطع کارشناسی بود.  همچنين در سال 1375 رشته «حقوق» و  در سال 1385 رشته معارف اسلامی و علوم  تربيتی» در اين پرديس راهاندازی  گرديد. در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته  اين پرديس دارای رشته مديريت  آموزشی (تأسیس در سال 1383) و معارف اسلامی و  حقوق با گرایش حقوق خانواده  (تأسیس در سال 1386) میباشد که امکان ادامه  تحصيل در تحصیلات تکميلی را در  محیط مخصوص بانوان برای دختران متدين فراهم  میکند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ها و بخش ها*  
 دانشکده معارف اسلامی و اقتصاد دانشکده الهیات -معارف اسلامی و ارشاد دانشکده معارف اسلامی و حقوق دانشکده معارف اسلامی و علوم سیاسی دانشکده معارف اسلامی و مدیریت دانشکده معارف اسلامی و فرهنگ و ارتباطات بخش زبانهای خارجی گروه عربی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده معارف اسلامی و اقتصاد*  دانشگاه   امام صادق علیه السلام براساس بیانیه رسالت دانشگاه ، در بدو تاسیس خود  به  راه اندازی دانشکده معارف اسلامی و اقتصاد اقدام کرده است. این دانشکده   همواره یکی از دانشکدههای نو آور و فعال در عرصه مطالعات تلفیقی و اقتصاد   اسلامی در عرصه علمی کشور بوده است. 
برنامه های آموزشی و پژوهشی اولیه دانشکده معارف اسلامی و اقتصاد مرهون   زحمات و مساعی مجدانه آقای دکتر درخشان بود. ایشان تا سال ۱۳۷۲ریاست   دانشکده را برعهده داشتند. همچنین این دانشکده از بدو تاسیس همواره مرهون   تلاشها و مساعدتهای علمی اساتید مبرز و بنام حوزه اقتصاد بوده است، کسانی   که نام ایشان همواره بر تارک بلندای علمی این دانشکده خواهد درخشید .
 
الف) اهداف
 
این   دانشکده از طریق دایرکردن رشته معارف اسلامی و اقتصاد در دوره کارشناسی   ارشد پیوسته ، در صدد تربیت کارشناسان و متخصصانی است که اولاً با تحلیل   نظریههای اقتصادی قادر به طراحی الگوهای بومی اقتصادی براساس موازین   اسلامی باشند و ثانیاً با شناخت جامع علمی از مسائل اقتصاد ایران و جهان ،    قدرت ارائه راه حل‏های علمی براساس احکام الهی را داشته باشند . لذا   می‏توان گفت جهت‏گیری‏های آموزشی و پژوهشی دانشکده در راستای ساخت نظام   اقتصادی اسلام می‏باشد .

دانشآموختگان  این  دوره علاوه بر توانایی فعالیت در امور طرح و برنامهریزی وزارتخانهها  و  سازمان‏های اقتصادی در نظام اجرایی کشور،  قادر خواهند بود با ادامه   تحصیلات خود در مقطع دکتری ، در فعالیت‏های علمی و تحقیقی حوزه و دانشگاه   به منظور ارائه سیاستگذاری اقتصادی منطبق با مبانی دینی شرکت نمایند . این   دانشکده در مقطع دکتری در رشته علوم اقتصادی با گرایش «اقتصاد پولی»،   «اقتصاد بینالملل»، «اقتصاد توسعه»، «اقتصاد منابع»، «اقتصاد بخش عمومی» و   «اقتصاد اسلامی» تاکنون بیش از چهار دوره دانشجو پذیرفته است.

سایر اهداف :
_ ایجاد زمینه مناسب برای تجلی و شکوفایی استعدادها و برانگیختن خلاقیت دانشجویان 
_ نهادینهکردن فعالیتهای فوق برنامه علمی و پژوهشی دانشجویان 
_ استفاده از تواناییهای بالقوه و بالفعل دانشجویان در امور مختلف 
_ افزایش سطح مشارکت و رقابت دانشجویان در فعالیتهای علمی و جمعی 
_ ارتقاء ارتباط و تعامل آموزشی - پژوهشی با دانشکده و اعضاء هیئت علمی 
_ استفاده و ملاحظه نهادمند نظرات دانشجویی در ارتقاء امور آموزشی - پژوهشی آنها
_ شناسایی دانشجویان مستعد و معرفی آنها 

ب) برخی از تجهیزات

امکانات آموزش از راه دور : Distance Learning Course 

یکی   از پیشرفت‏های منحصر به فرد دانشکده در سال‏های اخیر تأسیس مرکز آموزش از   راه دور بوده است . دانشگاه امام صادق علیهالسلام بهعنوان اولین دانشگاه   ایرانی از این تجهیزات استفاده نمود .

استفاده   از تجهیزات ویدئو کنفرانس که یکی از پیشرفته‎ترین تجهیزات ارتباطات در   زمینه آموزش مجازی است ، کاربردهای متعدد و متفاوتی را به لحاظ آموزش و   پژوهش دارد . بهعنوان نمونه ، با امکاناتی که این مرکز فراهم می‎کند   میتوان از طریق اینترنت ، بهصورت همزمان ، چند کلاس آموزشی را در سراسر   دنیا به هم متصل نمود . به این ترتیب نیازی به حضور فیزیکی استاد و حتی   دانشجو در کلاس وجود ندارد . یکی از این دوره‏ها با هدف آموزش اقتصاد   اسلامی و با مشارکت بانک توسعه اسلامی برگزار می‏شود . در سال تحصیلی جدید،   دهمین دوره این کلاس ، در حال برگزاری است . علاوه بر دانشجویان دانشکده   معارف اسلامی و اقتصاد ، دانشجویانی از سایر دانشگاه‏ها نیز در این دوره   شرکت می‏کنند . در پایان این دورهها مدرک معتبر بین‏المللی برای شرکت   کنندگان موفق صادر می شود . 

دانشجویان   دانشکده اقتصاد میتوانند از امکانات رایانهای و اطلاع رسانی دانشگاه  برای  انجام مطالعات و تحقیقات خود استفاده نمایند. از ابتدای نیمسال دوم  نیز  دانشجویان دانشکده دارای پست الکترونیکی شخصی خود و اعتبار زمانی برای   استفاده از خدمات اینترنت میشوند. 

ج) فعالیت‏ها
در   هر نیمسال تحصیلی چند کلاس بهصورت سمینار و با دعوت از اساتید مُبَرَّزِ   کشور برگزار می‏شود . از جمله این کلاس‏ها می‏توان به کلاس اقتصاد ایران و   اقتصاد توسعه اشاره کرد که در ۲ سالن مجهز به فناوری‏ آموزشی برگزار   می‏شوند و توجه مراکز علمی خارج از دانشگاه را نیز به خود جلب نموده است .   تمامی این جلسات ضبط شده و بهصورت نرم‏افزار چند رسانه‏ای منتشر می‏شوند .   مهم‏ترین هدفی که از برگزاری این همایش‏ها تعقیب می‏شود برقراری ارتباط   دقیق بین مباحث نظری اقتصاد و مسائل جاری جامعه و کشور می‏باشد .

مسؤولان   دانشکده ، تأکید زیادی بر آموزشِ پژوهش محور ، کارگروهی و دخالت هرچه   بیش‏تر دانشجویان در طراحی برنامه‏های درسی و امتحانات دارند تا از دوران   دانشجوئی ، جوانان را برای مسؤولیت‏های اجتماعی آینده  آماده‏تر نمایند .   حفظ ارتباط با فارغ‏التحصیلان بهعنوان منابع ارزشمندی از اطلاعات و   دستیارانی قوی در برنامه‏ریزی نیز در سرلوحه فعالیت‏های دانشکده قرار دارد .

د) همایشها و نشستهای تخصصی
جهت   آشنایی دانشجویان با پیشرفتهای علمی در مؤسسات آموزشی و پژوهشی در سطح   کشور و نیز به منظور تجزیه و تحلیل مسایل و مشکلات اقتصاد ایران، دانشکده   به برگزاری همایشها و نشستهای تخصصی اقدام میکند.

هـ) دیدار از مرکز صنعتی، کشاورزی، فنی و حرفهای و اقتصادی کشور و خارج از کشور به منظور آشنایی دانشجویان با این مرکز
دانشکده   معارف اسلامی و اقتصاد تا کنون به منظور آشنایی دانشجویان با این مرکز   چندین اردوی دانشجویی را با همکاری و فعالیت خود دانشجویان داشتهاست.

و) هیئت علمی
دانشکدۀ   معارف اسلامی و اقتصاد با بهره گیری از ۱۴ عضو هیئت علمی تمام وقت، امکان   مناسبی را جهت تحقیق و تحصیل دانشجویان مهیا ساخته است.
همچنین   در هر نیمسال (ترم) تحصیلی، جهت تکمیل کادر آموزشی و پژوهشی از استادان   مدعو یا پاره وقت که از میان برجستهترین استادان دانشگاههای کشور انتخاب   میشوند استفاده میکند.

ز)  فعالیتهای دانشجویی در دانشکده
به   منظور تقویت نشاط علمی در میان دانشجویان، ارج نهادن به استعدادها و   تواناییها بالقوه و بالفعل دانشجویی و حمایت از فعالیتهای جمعی و خود جوش   علمی- پژوهشی و فعالیتهای فوق برنامه آنها در دانشکده معارف اسلامی و   اقتصاد، نظام فعالیتهای دانشجویی مورد تکید بوده و حمایت از آن، از اهداف   این دانشکده میباشد.

ح) ساختار
۱)   فعالیتهای دانشجویی با حمایت دانشکده و تحت نظارت کلی و سیاستگذاری شورای   نمایندگان ورودیهای مختلف به فعالیت میپردازد و تمامی دانشجویان مشمول   امتیازات آن میشوند.
۲) شورای نمایندگان براساس ایین نامه شورای صنفی دانشجویان تشکیل شده و در چارچوب آن عمل میکند.
۳) شورای نمایندگان میتواند در فعالیتهای دانشجویی دانشکده در موارد زیر فعالیت داشته باشد: 
- جذب دانشجویان علاقهمند و خلاق و ایجاد انگیزه و رغبت نسبت به فعالیتها 
- تعامل و ارتباط مستمر با معاونین آموزشی و رئیس دانشکده 
- طراحی سازمان و چارت فعالیتها و نظارت بر عملکرد آنها 
- همکاری با مسئولان دانشکده در 
- بازدیدهای علمی از مرکز علمی - صنعتی و اقتصادی کشور 
- تشکیل کارگاه های آموزشی و کلاسهای تخصص
- تولید و انتشار نشریات و اطلاع رسانی لازم 
- تصویب طرحها و ایین نامه های داخلی جهت اجرا

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*الهیات معارف اسلامی و ارشاد*  دانشكده  الهيات دانشگاه امام صادق(ع) رسما در سال 1367 با رشته معارف اسلامي و  	 تبليغ كه قبل از آن در مجموعه رشتههاي درسي دانشگاه امام صادق(ع) طراحي و  اجرا  	شده بود شكل گرفت. قبل از اين تاريخ تنها رشته مذكور با مسئوليت حجه  الاسلام  	رسولي محلاتي بي انتساب 	 	 	به دانشكدهاي خاص در دانشگاه وجود  داشت. اولين رياست اين دانشكده را حجه  	الاسلام و المسلمين عبد الحسين  معزي بر عهده گرفت. در سال 1369 رشته الهيات،  	معارف اسلامي و ارشاد با سه  گرايش: فلسفه و كلام اسلامي، فقه و اصول، علوم قرآن  	و حديث جايگزين رشته  پيشين گرديد و مسئوليت دانشكده الهيات را حضرت آيه الله  	سيد حسن مصطفوي  عهده دار گرديدند. از آن زمان تا كنون اين رشتههاي سه گانه در  	مقطع  كارشناسي ارشد پيوسته و دكتري ادامه يافته و دورههاي مختلفي در دانشكده  	 اجرا گرديده و تنها تفاوتي كه روي داد تغيير نام گرايش   	فقه و اصول به  فقه و مباني حقوق اسلامي بوده است. رياست دانشكده از سال 1378 تا  	سال  1382 بر عهده دكتر بيوك عليزاده، و از سال 1382 تا پايان سال 1387 بر عهده   	حجه الاسلام مصباحي مقدم بوده است. از ابتداي سال 1388 رياست دانشكده به  جناب  	دكتر رضا محمدزاده واگذار گرديد. وي از فارغ التحصيلان دوره اول  رشته معارف  	اسلامي و تبليغ دانشگاه امام صادق(ع) در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد  بوده كه تحصيلات  	دوره دكتري خويش در رشته فلسفه و كلام اسلامي را در  دانشگاه تهران به پايان  	رسانيده است. نامبرده از جمله فارغ التحصيلان  دانشگاه امام صادق در مقطع  	كارشناسي ارشد است كه از بدو تشكيل رسمي  دانشكده فعاليت داشته، از سال 1367 تا  	1369 مديريت اجرايي دانشكده  الهيات، از سال 1369 تا 1378 مديريت گروه معارف  	اسلامي و عمومي و از سال   	1378 معاونت آموزشي دانشكده الهيات را بر عهده داشته،  	از سال 1385 تا  1388 با حفظ سمت به عنوان قائم مقام دانشكده الهيات نيز فعاليت  	داشته است.

اهداف :

1.      	 	 	استخراج و عرضه علمي دكترينهاي ديني و شيعي
2.       	 	 	تأمين تخصص لازم در حيطه علوم اسلامي براي تحقق اهداف و  آرمانهاي دانشگاه در  	تلفيق علوم اسلامي و دانشهاي روز (با توجه به ايجاد  ادبيات مشترك ميان الهيات  	و رشتههاي ديگر بر مبناي واحدهاي معارف اسلامي)
3.       	 	 	حركت علمي و پژوهشي براي فهم بهتر و برتر متون ديني (قرآن و  احاديث) در جهت  	شناخت نيازها و تشخيص راهكارها براي رفع آنها
4.       	 	 	حركت علمي و پژوهشي به سوي الهيات كاربردي بر مبناي ايدههاي  بنيانگذار جمهوري  	اسلامي و رهبر معظم انقلاب و تدارك شاخصهاي مربوط به  جامعه ديني
5.      	 	 	مركزيت يافتن (قطب  علمي) براي تمام موسسات و مراكز و نهادهاي علمي و پژوهشي كه  	در حيطه  الهيات و علوم اسلامي فعاليت ميكنند
6.       	 	 	پيوند علمي و آموزشي با حوزههاي علميه
7.       	 	 	تلاش علمي و آكادميك جهت دستيابي به الگوهاي كامل الهياتي 	در   	ابعاد مختلف: فردي، اجتماعي، علمي، سياسي، فرهنگي،.... بر مبناي ايجاد  شناخت  	كامل نسبت به نحوه زندگي پيامبر اسلام (ص) و سيره قولي و عملي ائمه  اطهار (ع)  	 	و اشاعه آن از طريق ايجاد ارتباط با نهادهاي دست اندكار  فرهنگ و آموزش عمومي 
8.      	 	 	تلاش علمي براي پاسخگويي به شبهات و مسائل روز در ارتباط با اسلام و شيعه
9.      	 	 	ايجاد پيوند مناسب ميان تمام رشتههاي علوم انساني در جهت تحقق علم ديني
10.  	 	 	رفع نيازهاي بنيادي دانشهاي تجربي

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده معارف اسلامی و حقوق*  دانشکده         معارف اسلامي و حقوق، با هدف تربيت دانشجوياني که علاوه بر تسلط بر  دانش        حقوق، توانايي تجزيه و تحليل مسائل حقوقي را بر اساس منابع  اصيل اين رشته از        جمله منابع ارزشمند فقه اسلامي داشته، در عمل نيز  قادر به پياده کردن دانش        خود باشند، پديد آمده است. هم اکنون  دانشجويان دوره کارشناسي ارشد اين رشته        ميتوانند با توجه به علاقه  شخصي خود، در يکي از گرايشهاي"حقوق خصوصي" يا"جزا        و جرمشناسي" به  ادامه تحصيل بپردازند. با تلاشهاي فراوان مسئولين انتظار        ميرود که  در آيندهاي نزديک،گرايش حقوق عمومي نيز به مجموع گرايشهاي موجود         دانشکده افزوده شود. پذيرش دانشجو در دوره دکتري (در هر گرايش جزا و خصوصي)         مزيتي است که امکان تحصيل دانشجويان اين دانشکده را در عاليترين  دوره        دانشگاهي فراهم ميآورد . تا کنون سه دوره آزمون دکتري توسط اين  دانشکده        برگزار شده(دو دوره حقوق خصوصي و يک دوره حقوق جزا) و به  همت مسئولين دانشکده        تلاش ميشود اين آزمونها به طور منظم و همه ساله  برگزار گردد. از جمله مزاياي        قابل توجه تحصيل در اين دانشکده نسبت  به دانشکدههاي حقوق ديگر دانشگاهها        اين است که اولاً زبان خارجي در  اين دانشکده تدريس ميشود. همچنين فراگيري        دروسي مانند فقه، اصول فقه  و منطق علاوه بر واحدهاي تخصصي حقوق جزو مزاياي        مهم اين دانشگاه  است چرا که به اعتقاد انديشمندان حقوق، براي فهم درست و        امکان تجزيه  و تحليل حقوق،براي فهم درست و امکان تجزيه و تحليل حقوق ايران که         مبناي شرعي دارد چنين دانشي ضروري است. همين امر باعث شده است تا به عنوان         نمونه، آمار قبولي دانشجويان اين دانشکده در امتحانات دکتري داخل و  خارج از        کشور، با توجه به تعداد دانشجويان کمنظير باشد، به گونهاي  که تقريباً هميشه        بخشي از قبول شدگان آزمونهاي دکتري همه دانشگاهها  را دانشجويان اين دانشکده        تشکيل ميدهند. بعلاوه، معاونت پژوهشي اين  دانشکده مدتهاست که با تشکيل        کارگاههاي عملي مختلف، همچنين هماهنگي  با مسئولين قوه قضائيه و فرستادن        دانشجويان به دورههاي کارآموزي در  دادگاهها، زمينه تجربه عملي دانشجويان را        فراهم کرده است. در نتيجه  دانشجويان و دانش آموختگان اين دانشکده علاوه بر        صلاحيتهاي علمي در  فعاليتهاي عملي نيز از همگنان خود بالاتر هستند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده معارف اسلامی و علوم سیاسی*  امروز  اهميت  	سياست و علوم سياسي در اداره امور كشورها و ديپلماسي بين المللي  بر كسي پوشيده  	نيست . بدين جهت علم سياست جايگاه بلندي را در ميان ساير  شاخه هاي علوم انساني  	به خود اختصاص داده است . با توجه به نقش و جايگاه  سياست در جامعه ، دانسته هاي  	بشري در اين قلمرو نيز از اهميت ويژه اي  برخوردار است .
دانش سياسي به  	معناي امروزي و  متداول آن در مغرب زمين بسط و گسترش يافته است و نظريه پردازان  	آن از  منظر تمدن غربي بدان نگريسته اند و بسياري از يافته هاي آن پاسخي به  	 نيازهاي تاريخي اجتماعي و سياست فرهنگي غرب مي باشد.
با  پيروزي  	انقلاب اسلامي وتاسيس نظام جمهوري اسلامي كه مبتني بر يگانگي  ميان دين و سياست  	بوده و برخاسته از آموزه هاي دين مبين اسلام است ، نا  كارآيي علم سياست غربي  	براي ارائه راه كارهاي درخور و شايسته براي نظام  جمهوري اسلامي ايران هر چه  	بيشتر آشكار شد. براي رفع اين نقيصه بزرگ و به  منظور تربيت متخصصان و  	انديشمنداني كه بتوانند از منظر دين و فرهنگ و  سنتهاي ديني و ملي مسائل سياسي  	را مورد تحليل و ارزيابي علمي قرار دهند ،  رشته معارف اسلامي و علوم سياسي و به  	دنبال آن دانشكده علوم سياسي و  معارف اسلامي در اين دانشگاه تاسيس گرديد. در  	اين دانشكده تلاش شده كه  ميان معارف اسلامي و علم سياست تلفيق صورت گيرد. اين  	تلفيق وسيله اي است  براي اين كه دانش آموختگان دانشكده بتوانند با كسب  	تواناييهاي لازم از  دريچه دين ، مسايل و انديشه هاي سياسي را مورد بررسي  	عالمانه قرار دهند و  با تجزيه و تحليل تئوريهاي جديد سياسي و كوشش در بررسي  	مباني و ثمرات  اين تئوريها قادر به طراحي مدل هاي سياسي بر اساس موازين اسلامي  	باشند و  در نهايت بتوانند از نظر علمي و عملي پاسخگوي نيازهاي واقعي جامعه  	اسلامي  ايران باشند.
دانشکده معارف  	اسلامي و علوم  سياسي با بيش از 24سال سابقه آموزشي و پژوهشي يکي از دانشکده هاي  	پر  سابقه دانشگاه امام صادق(ع) است که از بدو تاسيس دانشگاه (1361) به همراه  دو  	دانشکده ديگر الهيات و معارف اسلامي و ارشاد و معارف اسلامي و اقتصاد  شکل گرفت.  	هدف از تاسيس اين دانشکده تربيت دانش آموختگاني با بينش معارف  اسلامي و تخصص در  	سياست بود که با عنايت حق تا  	تير  	ماه سال  87 تعداد  572 فارغ التحصيل در مقطع کارشناسي ارشد پيوسته داشته است که  	ازاين ميان  تاکنون 27 دانشجو در دوره  دکتري در دانشکده مشغول به تحصيل هستند.  	اين  دانشکده افتخار دارد که ازمعدود دانشکده هاي متولي اين رشته در سطح کشور  	 است که همه ساله تعداد قابل توجهي از پذيرفته شدگان دکتري علوم سياسي و  روابط  	بين الملل دانشگاههاي کشور از دانش آموختگان اين دانشکده مي باشند.  درحال حاضر  	دانشجويان اين رشته پس ازپذيرش به شرح جدول ترم بندي دروس  معارف اسلام و علوم  	سياسي را به طور همزمان از ترم اول آغاز ميکنند و  علاوه بر مطالعات اسلامي و  	زبان عربي و زبان انگليسي که به طور مشترک  درتمام دانشکدهها انجام ميشود با  	آخرين دستاوردهاي علم سياست نيز از طريق  واحدهاي ارائه شده آشنا مي شوند. کل  	دوره به طور عادي 7 سال (5سال  کارشناسي2 سال کارشناسي ارشد) است و دانشجو موظف  	است که در پايان دوره  پايان نامه اي نيز ارائه کند که  معمولا يکسال پژوهش و  	تحقيق را طلب مي  کند . ورود به دوره کارشناسي ارشد نيز مشروط به داشتن حداقل  	معدل 75  برمبناي صد و يا قبولي در امتحان جامع است که دانشجويان به شرط تحصيل  	 تمام وقت و پيشتکار علمي معمول به راحتي به اين دوره منتقل مي شوند. در  ديگر  	آيين نامه ها نيز دانشکده تابع مقررات وضوابط وزارت علوم تحقيقات و  فناوري است.  	پس ازدفاع از پايان نامه و فراغت از تحصيل مدرک تحصيلي  دانشکده در سطح داخلي و  	بين المللي شناخته شده و معتبر است. مهمترين  ويژگي دانشکده معارف اسلامي و علوم  	سياسي در سطح کشور بين رشته اي بودن  طيف گسترده مشاغلي است که فارغ التحصيلان  	آن پيش روي دارند. اساتيد اين  دانشکده اغلب عضو هيئت علمي دانشگاه هستند.  	و از توان استادان مبرز ديگر  دانشگاههاي تهران نيز بهره گرفته مي شود.


گروه هاي آموزشي: 

گروههاي  آموزشي متشكل از  	اعضاي هيئت علمي دانشكده مي باشند كه زيرنظر مديرگروه  تشكيل مي شوند. مديرگروه  	به پيشنهاد رئيس دانشكده و حكم رئيس دانشگاه  منصوب مي شود. هر گروه آموزشي يك  	شوراي علمي دارد . هماهنگ كردن فعاليت  هاي آموزشي و پژوهشي , تنظيم برنامه هاي  	درسها , نظارت بر نحوه ارائه  درسها , اظهارنظر درباره متون درسي و محتواي آنها  	براساس برنامه ها و  سرفصل هاي مصوب , اظهارنظر درباره ساعات تدريس و تحقيق  	اعضاي گروه ,  اظهارنظر درخصوص پذيرش دانشجويان انتقالي و ميهمان و بررسي و  	تأييد  طرحهاي تدوين جزوات درسي و كمك درسي, بررسي پايان نامه هاي كارشناسي ارشد   	و رساله دكتري،  اظهارنظر درباره بورس ها و مأموريتهاي اعضاي گروه از اهم  وظايف  	گروه هاي آموزشي مي باشد .در حال حاضر سه گروه آموزشي به شرح زير  در دانشكده  	فعال ميباشند.

 	   	گروه علوم سياسي
مدير  اين گروه در حال حاضر  	آقاي دكترمحمد رضا احمدي طباطبايي مي باشند. ساير  اعضاي گروه عبارتند از:  	دكتركاووس سيدامامي, دکترجلال درخشه،  دكترحسن  مجيدي , دكتر فرشاد شريعت , 	

 	گروه روابط بين الملل
با  عنايت به تدوين برنامه ي  	رشته مستقل معارف اسلامي و روابط بين الملل در  مقطع کارشناسي و کارشناسي ارشد  	پيوستهي رشتهي علوم سياسي اين گروه تشکيل  شده است و دکتر محمد حسن خاني،دکتر  	اصغر افتخاري  فعاليتهاي گروه مزبور  را تمشيت مينمايد.

 	گروه مطالعات سياسي اسلام
مدير  اين گروه درحال حاضر  	آقاي دکتر ناصر جمال زاده  مي باشند . ساير اعضاي  گروه عبارتند از  دكترجلال  	درخشه,دكترغلامرضا خواجه سروي , دكتر  اصغرافتخاري

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده معارف اسلامی و مدیریت*  تاریخچه
در  اواخر سالهاي 1360، با توجه به احساس نياز مسئولين دانشگاه، به پرورش  نيروهاي توانمند و متخصص در حوزههاي مديريت و حقوق، اين دو رشته، به  رشتههاي قبلي دانشگاه (الهيات، معارف اسلامي و اقتصاد، و معارف اسلامي و  علوم سياسي) اضافه شدند. بدين ترتيب دانشکده معارف اسلامي و مديريت دانشگاه  امام صادق (عليه السلام) در سال 1369 تأسيس گرديد.
آقاي  مهندس زاهد و آقاي دکتر منظور به عنوان اولين رئيس و معاون آموزشي دانشکده  منصوب شدند، و دانشکده با ساختاري ساده و با همکاري اساتيدي چون دکتر عبده  تبريزي، دکتر بصري و دکتر فيض شروع به کار کرد. لازم به ذکر است که در اين  دوره، آقاي دکتر مشبکي در سمت قائم مقام رئيس دانشکده فعاليت ميکردند.  دانشکده معارف اسلامي و مديريت، با استفاده از تجربيات ساير دانشکدههاي  دانشگاه، ساختار و نظم مناسبي به خود گرفت و عليرغم تغييراتي که در مسئولين  دانشکده صورت گرفت، حرکت رو به رشد آن با قدرت ادامه يافت.
پس  از مهندس زاهد، آقاي دکتر رضوي (رئيس سازمان امور اداري و استخدامي وقت)  رياست دانشکده را برعده گرفتند و پس از ايشان آقاي دکتر علي رضاييان از سال  1379 تا کنون رئيس دانشکده بودهاند و آقايان دکتر مصباحالهدي باقري و دکتر  گودرزي در اين دوره به عنوان قائم مقام رئيس دانشکده فعاليت نمودهاند و  هماکنون آقاي دکتر باقري اين مسئوليت را بر عهده دارند.
معاونان  آموزشي دانشکده از ابتداي تأسيس تا کنون، آقايان دکتر منظور، خرازيمقدم،  دکتر مشبکي، دکتر سيد علي علوي و دکتر ميثم لطيفي بودهاند. آقايان دکتر  فرهاد رياضت، دکتر راعي، دکتر اسداللهي، دکتر نادر جعفري، دکتر گنجعلي و  دکتر گودرزي نيز به ترتيب به عنوان معاونان پژوهشي دانشکده فعاليت  نمودهاند.


بيانيه ماموريت
دانشگاه  امام صادق (عليه السلام) به عنوان يک دانشگاه اسلامي غير دولتي، در  مجموعهي آموزش عالي کشور براي آموزش و توسعهي دانش بشري مبتني بر غايتگرايي  آفرينش، آموزههاي وحياني و معارف اسلامي پايهگذاري شده و بر اين باور است  که در تعاليم اسلام و مکتب امام صادق (عليه السلام) که تبلور ناب آن  ميباشد، ظرفيت و جامعيتي نهفته است که با کشف، تبين و کاربردي کردن آن،  ميتوان در علوم و فنون بشري به ويژه علوم انساني- اجتماعي تحولي عظيم پديد  آورد و در پرتو آن عالمان شايسته و فرهيخته تربيت کرد.
در  جهت تحقق اين هدف، دانشگاه امام صادق (عليه السلام) با احصاء رشتههاي مورد  نياز و اولويتبندي آنها، به تأسيس 6 رشته در قالب 6 دانشکده همت گمارد که  مشتمل است بر: الهيات، معارف اسلامي و ارشاد، معارف اسلامي و اقتصاد، معارف  اسلامي و علوم سياسي، معارف اسلامي و حقوق، معارف اسلامي و مديريت، معارف  اسلامي و فرهنگ و ارتباطات. همچنين نظام آموزشي دانشگاه از بخشهاي دروس  عمومي و معارف اسلامي، زبان عربي و زبانهاي خارجي تشکيل شده است.
معارف  اسلامي بخش جداييناپذير رشتههاي دانشگاه امام صادق (عليه السلام) ميباشد.  آنچه در تعريف معارف اسلامي در اين دانشگاه مد نظر قرار گرفته، گستردهتر از  تعليمات ديني و قرآن دورهي دانشآموزي است. اين معارف، تمامي معارف فردي و  اجتماعي، عمومي و خاص، فکري و عملي، مبنايي و کاربردي، سعادتبخش، رشددهنده و  سازندهي اسلام را دقيقتر، عميقتر و جزئيتر در بر ميگيرد.
مجموعهي  اين معارف در واحدهاي درسي مختلفي با عناوين متفاوت، نه به صورت کامل، ولي  حداقل در حد آشنايي و ايجاد زمينه براي مطالعات بيشتر، ارائه ميشوند؛  تفسير قرآن، فقه، تاريخ اسلام وتمدن اسلام و... از اين قبيلاند. همچنين  برخي از واحدهاي درسي موجود در برنامههاي آموزشي اين دانشگاه، ابزارها و  لوازم مقدماتي براي آشنايي با معارف اسلامي به حساب ميآيند. دروس مربوط به  آموزش زبان عربي، منطق و مانند آن از اين جمله ميباشند.
رشتهي  مديريت يکي از رشتههاي علوم انساني به شمار ميرود. علوم انساني، مجموعهي  رشتههايي هستند که حاصل گردآوري و دستهبندي تجربهها در جهت شناخت انسان و  حل مسائل مربوط به آن، چه در ُبعد فردي (مانند روانشناسي و زبانشناسي) و چه  در ُبعد اجتماعي، (مانند جامعهشناسي و اقتصاد) ميباشند.
علوم  انساني- برخلاف شناختي که از آن در دورهي دبيرستان وجود دارد- از جايگاه  بسيار مهم و بالايي در دانشگاهها و مجامع علمي (به خصوص دانشگاههاي کشورهاي  پيشرفته) برخوردار است. اين اهميت، از پيچيدگي فردي و اجتماعي انسانها و  دشواري شناخت آنها (شخصيتي و رفتاري) و حل مسائل و مشکلات مربوط به آنها  ناشي ميشود. خوب است يادآوري شود که در علوم فني و مهندسي، دانش، فهم و  درک، با ابزارها و تسهيلات ساختهي خود انسانها سروکار دارد و در علوم زيستي  و طبيعي، فرد با پديدهها و طبيعت قابل لمس و قابل مشاهده، درگير است؛ اما  علوم انساني که رفتارهاي پيچيده و غير قابل پيشبيني فردي و اجتماعي انسانها  را مطالعه ميکند، بسيار دشوارتر مينمايد. يکي از مهمترين و در عين حال  ظريفترين عضو مجموعهي علوم انساني، علم مديريت است.
مديريت  در معناي ساده و عاميانه، امري عمومي است که به هر نوع رياست، سرپرستي،  زمانبندي و برنامهريزي براي انجام کارهاي شخصي و مانند آنها اطلاق ميشود.
مديريت  در معناي علمي و دانشگاهي آن، به هنر و دانش ادارهي کارها و انجام کارهاي  مناسب به کمک ديگران براي رسيدن به اهدافي معين در يک مجموعه گفته ميشود.  ادارهي کارها به اين معنا، نيازمند برنامهريزي، تشکيل يک سازمان و يا نظام  دادن به يک مجموعه براي اجراي برنامهها، فراهم کردن و تهيهي امکانات و  افراد مورد نياز براي اجراي برنامهها، نظارت بر اجراي صحيح و بهموقع  برنامهها و اين قبيل اقدامات ميباشد. مديريت مجموعههاي انساني، از گروهها و  تيمهاي کوچک گرفته تا شرکتها، ادارات، سازمانها، وزارتخانهها و مانند آنها  را شامل ميشود. همچنين مديريت سازمانها، مديريت بر تمام مؤسسات دولتي و  خصوصي، شرکتهاي توليدي و صنعتي يا خدماتي، را در بر ميگيرد. 
ضرورت  همراه کردن و کنار هم قراردادن معارف اسلامي و مديريت در عنوان اين رشته و  در نام دانشکده، از تلاش و قصد دانشکده براي آموزش معارف اسلامي و کاربردي  کردن آن در حيطهي مديريت و ايجاد سازهاي با عنوان مديريت اسلامي، ناشي  ميشود. 
مديريت،  در بخشهاي مختلف زندگي انسانها گسترده شده و در آن تأثير ميگذارد. بنابراين  از لوازم دستيافتن به هدف مذکور، توجه به نگرش اسلام، ارزشها و اصول و  معارفاسلامي دربارهي امر مديريت است. در حال حاضر، دروس معارفاسلامي و دروس  مديريتي به صورت مجزا و جدا از هم ارائه ميشوند. بنابراين تلفيق اين دو،  بخشي بر عهدهي دانشکده و بخشي بر عهدهي دانشجوي رشتهي معارفاسلامي و مديريت  ميباشد، که با نگرش، فهم، دانش، آموزش و تربيتي که از تحصيل معارفاسلامي  ميتواند به دست آورد، اجزا، ابعاد و روشهاي مختلف مديريت را مورد ارزيابي و  سنجش قرار داده و در جهت رشد و سازندگي و اهداف ناب دين اسلام در خصوص  زندگي فردي و اجتماعي انسانها، اصلاح و تکميل کند؛ اصول مديريت، وظايف  مديريت، ويژگيهاي مديريت، مهارتهاي مديريتي، مسائل سازمانها، بهبود  سازمانها، رشد سازمانها و مانند آن، از جملهي اين ابعاد و اجزا ميباشند. در  آينده، اين تلفيق در نتيجهي مطالعات و تحقيقات عميقتر دنبال شده و نتايج  آنها در قالب علوم و دروس مختلف دانشگاهي به برنامههاي آموزشي اين رشته  اضافه ميشود.
دانشکدهي  معارفاسلامي و مديريت قصد دارد و تلاش ميکند، که دانشجو را در مسير  دانشجويياش راهنمايي، همراهي و ياري نمايد، و تمامي زمينهها و شرايط را  براي دانشجو در تعامل نفر به نفر دانشجو و اعضاي دانشکده، در ابعاد اخلاقي و  علمي، آموزشي و پژوهشي، فکري و عملي فراهم کند. اين دانشکده درصدد است در  حرکتهاي خود، به کمک اساتيد و دانشجويان مصمم و باايمان و تلاشگر، فرهنگ و  معارف حياتبخش اسلام را در خود و در ابعاد مختلف جامعه، به ويژه ادارهي  جامعه و مديريت سازمانها، فعال و احيا کرده، به ديگران نيز ارائه و عرضه  کند. 


اهداف و سياستها
هدف  از تشكيل اين دانشكده آشنا شدن دانشجويان با تخصص و اطلاعات لازم در زمينه  هاي علوم مديريتي، آشنايي با روش ها و الگوهاي مديريت جامعه اسلامي،  توانايي تحليل و تصميم گيري صحيح و ارايه يك الگوي مناسب در سيستم مديريت  اسلامي، همچنين برخورداري از ظرفيت علمي بالا در تنظيم و استفاده بهينه از  امكانات موجود در سازمانها و مراكز اجرايي كشور مي باشد. به عبارت ديگر  هدف، تربيت مديراني است كه با آگاهي از آخرين نظريه ها و تحولها در علم  مديريت و توانايي در تصميم گيري ، با اتكا بر ديدگاه هاي حاصل از بينش  اسلامي و يافته هاي علمي و تجربي، قدرت تحليل و تطبيق مشكلات و برطرف سازي  تنگناهاي آينده را كسب نموده باشند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده معارف اسلامی و فرهنگ و ارتباطات*  اين  دانشكده كه حاصل رويكردهاي ميانرشتهاي          و نوين دانشگاه  امامصادقـعليهالسلامـ به شمار ميآيد، پس از گذشت يك          دهه از تجربه  تأسيس رشتههاي مختلف اين دانشگاه، در سال 1374 و ابتدا با          عنوان  مركز مطالعات فرهنگ و ارتباطات راه اندازي شد و
          سپس به سطح دانشكده ارتقاء يافت.
رؤساي مرکز و دانشکده تاکنون عبارتند از:         
1-     دکتر غلامعلي حدادعادل (1374 تا 1382)
2-     دکتر ناصر باهنر (1383 تا 1386)         
3-     دکتر حسن بشير (1386 تا          89)
4- دکتر محمدسعيد          مهدوي کني (از ارديبهشت 1389 تا کنون)

  
            پيوند نظريـكاربردي ميان حوزههاي علمي          ارتباطات،  فرهنگ‎شناسي و دين‎شناسي در فضاي زندگي اسلامي كه براي نخستين          بار  در ايران صورت پذيرفته، اين دانشكده را مبدل به محيط علمي و پژوهشي           مناسب براي تربيت افرادي نموده كه با آگاهي از ماهيت ارتباطات اجتماعي و           پشتوانههاي تاريخي و فرهنگي آن از يكسو و فن‎آوري رسانههاي جمعي  از سوي          ديگر در مطالعات و اقدامات فرهنگي ملي و فراملي مشاركت  مؤثر داشته باشند و          با بهرهگيري از ديدگاههاي اسلامي به گسترش  تعاليم عاليه آن اقدام كنند.
دانشكده معارف اسلامي و فرهنگ و ارتباطات هم          اكنون داراي گروههاي آموزشي زير است:
1.  گروه ارتباطات و فرهنگ: اين گروه متولي          برگزاري دورههاي  كارشناسيارشد پيوسته معارفاسلامي و فرهنگ و ارتباطات با          دو گرايش  مطالعات سياستگذاري و مطالعات حقوقي؛ و دكتري فرهنگ و ارتباطات           است. توسعه گرايشهاي جديد برپايهي اين رشته در حوزههايي چون ارتباطات           شيعي، ارتباطات آموزشي، گردشگري فرهنگي، ارتباطات سازماني، ارتباطات           بينالمللي و فرهنگ و معماري اسلامي از ديگر برنامههاي آتي اين گروه  است.
2. گروه تاريخ و فرهنگ: برگزاري رشته           كارشناسيارشد ناپيوسته تاريخ تشيع براي نخستين بار در ايران مهمترين           فعاليت اين گروه به شمار ميآيد. همچنين اجراي برنامه مصوب  كارشناسيارشد          ناپيوسته ” تاريخ فرهنگ و تمدن اسلامي” در دستور كار  اين گروه قرار دارد.
3- گروه ارتباطات و دين:  اين گروه به تازگي          تأسيس شده است و طراحي رشتة «ارتباطات و دين»  با گرايشهاي مربوطه، رشتهاي          در حوزة تعليم و تربيت و آموزش و  پرورش و نيز رشته ارشاد را در دستور کار          خوددارد.

اعضاي هيأت علمي دانشکده 
اين  دانشكده در حال حاضر از          8 نفر عضو          هيئتعلمي بصورت  تماموقت و نيمهوقت استفاده ميكند و بطور همزمان از          خدمات تعدادي  از اساتيد مبرّز ساير دانشكدههاي مرتبط ازجمله دانشكدهي           علوماجتماعي دانشگاه تهران، دانشكدهي ارتباطات دانشگاه علامه طباطبايي و           دانشكدهي صداوسيما نيز در حوزهي آموزش و پژوهش بهره ميگيرد.
 
  با رشته فرهنگ و ارتباطات بيشتر آشنا شويم:  
ارتباطات چيست ؟
         مطالعات ارتباطات يكي از شاخه هاي جوان علوم اجتماعي معاصر به  شمار مي آيد  كه در ايران نيز بسيار جديد است. اين مطالعات پس از جنگ جهاني  دوم رو به   رشد نهاد و از ساير رشته‎هاي علمي همچون جامعه شناسي،  روانشناسي،علوم سياسي          و حتي مهندسي كمك گرفت. ارتباطات با گسترش  رسانه هاي الكترونيكي به تدريج          به صورت رشته آموزشي مستقل در  دانشگاهها راه‎اندازي شد.          
         ارتباطات علمي است كه به مطالعه فرايند توليد و انتقال پيام از  سوي فرستنده          به گيرنده به منظور تحقق آثار مورد نظر در گيرنده مي  پردازد. توسعه فوق          العاده وسائل ارتباط جمعي همچون شبكه هاي  ارتباطي و ماهواره اي،چند رسانه          ايها و رسانه هاي متعامل در دنياي  معاصر، تا بدانجا موثر بوده است كه نه          تنها علم ارتباطات را به  عنوان يكي از محورهاي اصلي مطالعات دنياي معاصر          قرار داده است،  بلكه عصر معاصر را عصر ارتباطات و جامعه جديد را جامعه          اطلاعاتي  ناميده اند.          

فرهنگ و ارتباطات: يك نگاه نو                                                         
         علم ارتباطات در ايران داراي شاخه هاي محدودي همچون روزنامه  نگاري،روابط عمومي، تحقيق در ارتباط جمعي و خبر بوده و جايگاه ساير شاخه  هاي مطالعاتي و  نيز شناخت رسانه هاي مدرن در اين علم خالي مانده است.  دانشگاه امام صادق عليه السلام، پس از گذشت يك دهه از تاسيس رشته تبليغ و  با بهره گيري از  تجربه هاي نوين دانشگاههاي خارج از كشور، اقدام به يك  نوآوري نمود و رشته          فرهنگ و ارتباطات را در ايران بنيان نهاد. به  اين ترتيب، علم ارتباطات در  حوزه مطالعات فرهنگي مورد توجه قرار گرفته است  تا از دستاوردها و تكنيكهاي  ارتباطات در سياسته، برنامه ها و اقدامهاي  فرهنگي ملي و بين المللي استفاده شود. علاوه بر اين آشنايي با معارف  اسلامي، امكان بهره گيري از اين دانش را در حوزه هاي ديني فراهم مي سازد.           

                    زمينههاي شغلي اين رشته
                           مطابق برنامهريزي انجامشده و تجارب پيشين  دانشگاه، دانشآموختگان اين  دانشكده توانمنديهاي زير را خواهند داشت:
                  1- تدريس در رشتههاي مرتبط در مراكز و مؤسسات آموزش عالي؛
                  2- پژوهش در حوزههاي نظري و كاربردي فرهنگ و ارتباطات در مراكز و مؤسسات  تحقيقاتي؛
                  3- مشاركت در فرآيند سياستگذاري و برنامهريزي و اقدامات  فرهنگي و ارتباطي داخل و خارج كشور به عنوان كارشناسان و كارگزاران فرهنگي و  رسانهاي؛
                  از نظر زمينههاي شغلي نيز دانشآموختگان اين رشته علاوه  بر توانمندي تدريس  و تحقيق در دانشگاهها و مراكز علمي مي‎توانند در  سازمانهاي فرهنگي،  ارتباطاتيو رسانه‎اي مانند وزارتخانههاي آموزش و پرورش،  فرهنگ و ارشاد  اسلامي، صدا و سيما، مطبوعات، سازمان فرهنگ و ارتباطات  اسلامي، سازمان  تبليغات اسلامي، رايزنيهاي فرهنگي خارج از كشور و غيره به  فعاليتهايتخصصي اشتغال پيدا كنند.
                           دوره دكتري، نويدبخش علاقهمندانبه ادامه تحصيل
                           برگزاري دوره دكتري فرهنگ و ارتباطات نيز  توانسته است براي استمرار مطالعات   علمي در سطوح عالي و تربيت انديشمندان و  استادان برجسته اين حوزه، زمينه  مناسبي را پديد آورد تا دانشجويان  علاقهمند به ادامه تحصيل با اميد بيشتري  اين رشته را انتخاب نمايند.  دانشكده تاكنون دو دورهي دكتري را برگزار نموده است و دورهي سوم نيز از سال  87 آغاز شده است. 
                           مشخصات رشته كارشناسي ارشد پيوسته
                           برنامهي رشته «معارف اسلامي و فرهنگ و  ارتباطات» براساس درسهايي از چهار  حوزه مطالعات اسلامي، ارتباطات،  فرهنگ‎شناسي و دينشناسي طراحي شده است. دوگرايش زير در اين رشته پيشبيني  شده است : 
                  1. مطالعات سياستگذاري (به منظور تربيت كارشناسان امور  سياستگذاري و          برنامه‎ريزي در سازمانهاي فرهنگي و ارتباطي)؛ 
                  2. مطالعات حقوقي (به منظور مطالعه و مشاركت در فرايند  بررسي و تبيين  ديدگاههاي كلي حقوقي سازمانها و مؤسسات فرهنگي و ارتباطي). 
                  اين دو گرايش به همراه تعداد زيادي از دروس اختياري،  تنوع مناسبي را جهت  پاسخگويي به علاقهمنديهاي مختلف دانشجويان اين رشته  پديد آورده است. 
                  تسلط دانشجويان به دو زبان عربي و انگليسي از جمله تأكيدات اصلي اين رشته  به شمار ميآيد.
                  اين رشته در مقايسه با ساير رشتههاي دانشگاه امامصادق ـعليهالسلامـ    داراي ويژگيهاي زير است:
                  1.      نوآوري هدفمند با استفاده از تجربههاي بيست سال گذشته دانشگاه؛         
                  2.      طراحي و راهاندازي توسط دانشآموختگان دانشگاه با مشاركت اساتيد برجسته كشور؛ 
                  3.      اجراي دوره با تعداد واحدهاي درسي كمتر و تاكيد بر محتواي غنيتر دروس؛ 
                  4.      پيشبيني درسهاي كاربردي و كارگاههاي رسانه‎اي و رايانه‎اي به  منظور بالابردن قابليتهاي حرفهاي دانشجويان.

دانشكده اي به همين نام                                                                           
         دانشكده فرهنگ و ارتباطات كه متولي برگزاري اين رشته مي باشد،  تلاش نموده  است با تاسيس سه گروه ” ارتباطات و فرهنگ” ، ” ارتباطات و دين”  و ”تاريخ وفرهنگ” پيوند نظري – كاربردي مناسبي ميان حوزه هاي علمي  ارتباطات، فرهنگ شناسي و دين شناسي پديد آورد و محيط علمي و پژوهشي مناسبي  را براي آموزش علاقمندان آن فراهم سازد تا با آگاهي از ماهيت ارتباطات  اجتماعي و فن‎آوريرسانه هاي جمعي در مطالعات و اقدامات فرهنگي و ملي مشاركت  موثر داشته باشند و به برخي نيازهاي اصلي جمهوري اسلامي در حوزه فرهنگ و  ارتباطات را پاسخ گويند.          

دوره دكتري، نويدبخش علاقمندان به ادامه تحصيل                                                        
         برگزاري دوره دكتري فرهنگ و ارتباطات نيز توانسته است براي  استمرار مطالعات علمي در سطوح عالي و تربيت انديشمندان و اساتيد برجسته اين  حوزه، زمينه مناسبي را پديد آورد تا دانشجويان علاقمند به ادامه تحصيل با  اميد بيشتري  اين رشته را انتخاب نمايند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*بخش زبانهای خارجی*            معرفي بخش زبانهاي خارجي
           اكنون ما در عصر فرا صنعتي هستيم. بشري كه روزي اسير عوامل طبيعت  بود با  		تصرف در طبيعت در راهي قدم گذاشته است كه به افسانه ميماند. اينك  طبيعت در  		اسارت انديشههاي كارساز بشري قرار گرفته است. امروزه دوران  دانش هاي وصفي  		و تقريري جاي خود را به پژوهشهاي عيني و عملياتي سپرده  است.
         انسان علم را با سه ويژگي (*Objecivity)*          يقيني، (*Accuracy)*          درستي و دقت و (*Generaliaztion)*           عام بودن آن دنبال ميكند. انجام اين مهم فقط در دانشگاهها مقدور  است.  		بنيان گذاران اين دانشگاه از همان اوان تاسيس نيك ميدانستند كه  براي ورود  		به جهان امروزي داشتن (Communication)  		ارتباط با  دستيافتههاي علمي جوامع انساني، نياز و ضرورت شديدي به دانستن  		زبان و  زبانها دارد و لذا بر آن شدند تا دانشجويان و طلاب تشنه علم و آگاهي  		را  به زبانهاي عربي، انگليسي و فرانسه تا حد نياز مجهز كرده و بهره وري  		 آنان را در كسب و ارائه دانش و آموختهها افزون سازند. در واقع زبان كليد  	 	گشاينده اسرار و رموز دانش و انديشههاي متفكران سراسر عالم است. آغاز كار   		اين موسسه عالي با تاسيس دو بخش زبان عربي و انگليسي قرين است كه مشابه  آن  		در ساير مراكز علوم عالي يا نبوده و يا بدين سان نيست.  دانشجويان  	 	ورودي سالهاي اول بدون دغدغه دانشكدهها و درسهاي رشته تخصصي تمام هم و غم   		خود را مصروف فراگيري زبانهاي عربي، انگليسي و فرانسه ميكردند اينك كه  از  		آن زمان بيست سالي ميگذرد با اينكه در منابع و روش و برنامه ريزي  تغييرات  		زيادي صورت گرفته اشت. شايد بازده فراگيري دانشجويان از زبان،  آن جلوههاي  		سابق را نداشته باشد زيرا حجم درسهاي عمومي و تخصصي دورههاي  كارشناسي و  		كارشناسي ارشد مجال فراواني را براي ظهور ياد گرفتههاي زبان  نميدهند.  		مدعي آن هستيم كه بخش زبان همراه با زمان، تغييرات كمي و كيفي  نسبي كرده  		است خوب ميدانيم كيفيت سليقهاي است كه پايان ندارد. در كار  تعليم و تربيت         (*Education          &                   Development)*           راه دراز و بي پايان است. هر چه تلاش و كوشش در اين راه صورت  گيرد باز تا  		كمال مطلوب راهي در پيش است زيرا مطلوبيت و مقبوليت دانش هر  انسان بر حسب  		زمان  متغير است. 
         دروس زبان عمومي در مجموع 18 واحد را به خود اختصاص داده است.
          درسهاي زبان با آزمونهاي متعدد در طول ترم همراه است و دانشجويان  به طور  		رسمي امتحانات ميان نيمسال و پايان نيمسال را بر طبق برنامههايي  كه اعلام  		ميشود ميگذرانند.
         نمره نهايي دانشجويان 20 درصد طول ترم، 30 درصد از امتحان ميان نيمسال و 50  		درصد از امتحان پايان نيمسال محاسبه ميگردد.
          استادان بخش زبان بر اين باورند كه مسئول ياد دادن هستند و  دانشجويان خوب و  		محترم ما نيز با اغتنام از ايام خوش جواني به فراگيري  درسها توجه و علاقه  		نشان ميدهند.
         موفقيت ما دانش اندوخته و كارآيي فارغ التحصيلاني است كه قضاوت آن با جامعه  		ملي و جوامع بين المللي است

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*گروه عربي*            اهميت زبان و كاركردهاي اثر گذار آن در عرصههاي مختلف مناسبات  علمي ،  		فرهنگي ، اقتصادي، سياسي و ... امروزه بر هيچ انديشمندي پوشيده  نيست. شايد  		از اين رهگذر بوده است كه ما شاهد ارائه تعاريف بسيار گسترده  و متنوعي براي  		زبان هستيم: زبان يعني يك افق نو؛ هر زبان جديد يعني يك  انسان جديد؛  		زبان ديگر يعني انديشهاي ديگر و زبان نو يعني حياتي نو ...
          دانشگاه امام صادق                            عليهالسلام          كه با هدف شناساندن آموزههاي اهل بيت                            عليهم  	 	السلام                            به دانشجويان خود و نشر آن در سراسر  گيتي پاگرفت، اهميت يادگيري  		زبان عربي نه تنها جهت فهم كلام الهي و كلام  معصومين                            عليهم السلام         بلكه جهت  		 انتقال شفاهي و زباني پيام آنان به ديگر مسلمانان را از همان ابتدا درك  كرده  		بود.
         بي ترديد يكي از افتخارات  علمي ثبت شده در دست آوردهاي علمي كشور اين بوده  		كه دانشگاه امامصادق                            عليه السلام         براي نخستين بار موفق به  پرورش دانشجويان  		و فارغ التحصيلاني گشت كه علاوه بر توانمندي فهم  نوشتهها و سخنرانيهاي  		علمي و ... مي توانستند به زبان عربي فصيح سخن  بگويند، سخنراني كنند و يا  		حتي به عنوان مترجم ظاهر شوند. اين دست آورد  مهم دانشگاه در دهه 60، يعني  		پرورش دانشجوياني ايراني كه حتي يك محيط  عربي طبيعي همچون كشورهاي همسايه  		را درك نكرده و تنها در فضاي آموزشي  دانشگاه و امكانات محدود آن دوره، موفق  		به كسب مهارتهاي متعدد بويژه  سخنوري به زبان عربي شدهاند . اين پندار  		نادرست را كه هيچ ايراني قادر  به تكلم به زبان عربي نيست مگر آنكه مدتي را  		در يك محيط عربي سپري كند،  فرو ريخت. اين دست آورد چنان دور از انتظار  		محافل علمي كشور و حتي  كشورهاي منطقه مينمود كه حتي بسياري از مخاطبان عرب  		پذيرش اين حقيقت كه  طرف خطاب آنها يك ايراني است كه عربي را در ايران  		آموخته باشد، براي  آنان دشوار مينمود. امروز ما شاهد طيف گستردهاي از  		مؤسسات علمي هستيم كه  سعي در آموزش اين مهارت زباني دارند. حضور فعّال  		تعداد قابل ملاحظهاي  از فارغالتحصيلان و حتي دانشجويان دانشگاه در  		وازرتخانهها و نهادها و  سازمانهاي مرتبط با زبان همايشهاي بينالمللي همچون:  		وزارت امور خارجه،  سازمان صدا و سيما، سازمان حج و زيارت و قسمت روابط  		بين الملل  وزارتخانهها و شماري ديگر از وزارتخانهها و مؤسسات دولتي و غير دولتي در دو   		دهه شصت و هفتاد و حتي هشتاد به لطف زبان داني آنان بوده است.
          هنوز هم در بسياري از محيطهاي حرفهاي- علمي، فارغالتحصيل اين  دانشگاه  		افزون بر متخصص بودن در رشته تخصصي خود به عنوان يك فرد مسلط  حداقل بر دو  		زبان زنده دنيا نيز مطرح است.
          هم اينك بخش زبان و ادبيات عربي دانشگاه امام صادق                            عليه السلام                           پس از پشت سر نهادن بيش  از دو دهه تجربه با رويکرد و محوريت فهم قرآن و  		احاديث، دروس خود را   تحت عناويني همچون إعراب قرآن و نهجالبلاغه،  		تجويد همراه با ترجمه و  تحليل صرفي قرآن و ديگر عناوين مشابه عرضه ميدهد  		که بموازات آنها  دانشجويان با حضور در دروس مکالمه زبان عربي اين فرصت را  		خواهند يافت که  به زبان بگويند و از مزاياي اين مهارت که ارتباط زباني را  		براي ايشان  با جهان اسلام فراهم ميسازد برخوردار گردند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*تصاویری از محیط دانشگاه*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr



----------


## parmida

ممنون از اطلاعات و عکسها،خیلی دوست دارم تو این دانشگاه درس بخونم ولی حیف که رشته ی ادبیات فارسی نداره

----------


## par.rah

منظره دانشگاهش تو پاییز عالیه!

----------


## mitraa

سطح علمی دانشگاه خوبه واقعا؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

دانشگاه امام صادق(ع) دانشگاه خیلی خوبی و نظارت های دولت و .... از نظر مالی هم عالیه  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## ghazal74

چقد قشنگه
فکر نمی‌کردم انقد قشنگ بود و منظرش زیبا باشه

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

منم فکرنمیکردم انقدقشتگ باشه....!
سوالم اینه: رشته اقتصاد داره؟!!!  درصفحه اول تاپیک نوشته شده دانشکده معارف اسلامی واقتصاد....؟
بعدم ی سوال دیگه:ثبت نامش گذشته؟؟؟؟چجوریاس....؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> منم فکرنمیکردم انقدقشتگ باشه....!
> سوالم اینه: رشته اقتصاد داره؟!!!  درصفحه اول تاپیک نوشته شده دانشکده معارف اسلامی واقتصاد....؟
> بعدم ی سوال دیگه:ثبت نامش گذشته؟؟؟؟چجوریاس....؟


ثبت نامش زمان ثبت نام کنکور بود نه الان در ضمن پردیس خواهران این دانشگاه رشته اقتصاد نداره.اقتصادش واسه پسراس.

----------


## sardare azmoon

افرادی که قصد دارند برن این دانشگاه سه نکته رو بدونند :
1- این دانشگاه فوق العاده به سیاست اهمیت میده در واقع اگر به سیاست علاقه دارید برید این دانشگاه چون اگر علاقه نداشته باشید اولا تو مصاحبه قبول نمیشید ثانیا اگر بتونید تو مصاحبه هم قبول بشید در طول تحصیل نمیتونید با جوش کنار بیاین پس اگر سیاسی نیستید نرید اونجا
2- اونجا جو بسته ای داره  و در واقع بیشتر افراد خشک رو میگرن
3-اساتیدش سخت گیر هستند

----------


## h.m2010

سلام 
 این دانشگاه شرط معدل هم داره 
 اگر کسی اطلاع داره بگه لطفا 
 واینکه الان باید ثبت نام کنیم یا زمان انتخاب رشته

----------


## h.m2010

کسی اطلاع داره که 
رتبه مورد نیاز برای پذیرش دانشگاه امام صادق چنداست 
باید دروس عمومی را بالا بزنیم

----------


## h.m2010

کسی اطلاع نداره

----------


## ali9595

برای رشته انسانی حدود رتبه تا 2500 هست البته برای منطقه 3 رو عرض میکنم

----------

